# Call phones from Gmail



## theresa1 (25 Aug 2010)

http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/call-phones-from-gmail.html


I have just managed to call a u.s. mobile for FREE from my p.c. using this (look for the green Call phone icon) service.

Maybe i'm just lucky that it has appeared on my a/c. This could be great and Skype and eircom etc. wont be very happy.

I'm not sure if it's being rolled out to everybody in Ireland - I hope so  - maybe my setting's I have them a certain way -not sure how i got it so early in the roll out.


----------



## runner (26 Aug 2010)

Thats true it seems!

[broken link removed]


----------



## missdaisy (26 Aug 2010)

I heard that this service was only being offered in the US but that it should eventually come to Ireland. I also understood that it would be free calls only to a person with a gmail account also. Interesting!


----------



## addob (26 Aug 2010)

Funny, I tried to call Canada yesterday on it and it just said that the call could not be completed!
I'll have to try again, did you have to create a number or anything?


----------



## invest-or (26 Aug 2010)

missdaisy said:


> I heard that this service was only being offered in the US but that it should eventually come to Ireland. I also understood that it would be free calls only to a person with a gmail account also. Interesting!



It's working for me (i'm based in Dublin). Well I say working, I tried calling a random US number (and hung up after 1 second) and it didn't try to stop me. Also, it seems to allow me to add $10 call credit.


----------



## theresa1 (26 Aug 2010)

Icon is gone missing -hope it's only temporarily - report's from u.k. -some people had it also.


----------



## Billo (26 Aug 2010)

I have the call phone symbol. 
Now all I need is someone in the US to call.


----------



## pansyflower (26 Aug 2010)

I had the icon yesterday, seems to be gone for the moment.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Aug 2010)

Billo said:


> Now all I need is someone in the US to call.


Well, Elin Nordegren is on the market again...


----------



## Billo (28 Aug 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Well, Elin Nordegren is on the market again...



That line is always too busy for some reason.


----------



## Marion (29 Aug 2010)

Is this the same as video chat on gmail?

I just spent a lovely hour or so chatting with family members in Canada - some on holidays. They rang, I told them to hang up and to sign up for gmail video chat. Within a few minutes we were able to see and chat to each other. 

Sound quality is better than skype - no delay.

Marion


----------



## Leo (30 Aug 2010)

Marion said:


> Is this the same as video chat on gmail?


 
It will be a similar experience for you (without the video), but you can phone them on their cell phones or land lines. So the person you want to call doesn't need to even have a PC.
Leo


----------



## hansov (30 Aug 2010)

This definitely works for calls to the U.S. from PCs in Ireland.

I tried it at the weekend and not having anybody to call in the U.S. I found the number for a dial-in Weather forecast service in San Francisco. I was so thrilled that it worked that I didn't focus on what the weather forecast said!


----------



## jimmyd (2 Sep 2010)

The calling option is there for gmail users that have their accounts setup using us English as the default, gmail say online it's limited to the US and Canada but most people with us English seem to have got the calling option.


----------



## Marion (2 Sep 2010)

jimmyd

Thank you so much for that information. 

It works! I rang mobiles and landlines in USA and Canada. The sound quality is fantastic - just the same as ringing from a phone line.


Also, thanks Leo. I am a bit in awe of this!

Marion


----------



## theresa1 (2 Sep 2010)

I had lost the call feature but reset my default language and it's back again. Priority Inbox is the next feature on it's way to Gmail.


----------



## Marion (3 Sep 2010)

Forgot to mention this.

Note:

When dialing it regards the number as local US or Canada.

So: 

for OO1
Tap 1 followed by area code + number

Marion


----------



## Ash (12 Sep 2010)

This is very interesting.  I'd like to give it a try.

I assume you need to have a headset/microphone to use this feature?  
(I dont use Skype or any video chat type facility)


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Sep 2010)

I just used a microphone and my normal speakers; it seemed to work fine.

But you can buy headsets with microphones for  nowadays.


----------



## invest-or (13 Sep 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> But you can buy headsets with microphones for  nowadays.



Indeed, I got one in my local €2 shop.


----------



## Marietta (13 Sep 2010)

I have just had a lovely chat with my sister using gmail in the States, the sound quality was superb.


----------



## benjamin (18 Nov 2010)

does anyone have any idea about when they would be launching the service in Asian countries  ??


----------

